# battery charging



## dieselaw (Jul 27, 2008)

i was looking for some info on how the batteries on a boat charge. i could not find any quick links on here , but i thought u guys might help. i know i need an off board charger for the trolling motor and acc. but what about my cranking battery? any advice is welcome.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 27, 2008)

If you're using two batteries (12V system) (1 for tm, and 1 for cranking) you should get a dual-bank charger. 
I highly recommend the Guest product 2611A, which is currently on sale at https://www.cabelas.com


----------



## dieselaw (Jul 27, 2008)

wellit is 2 for trolling(24v) and one for cranking. i heard about the bank chargers, will the motor chrage my cranking battery while running? if so i just need to charge the trolling batteries every time. right? and that would b a 24v chrager correct?


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2008)

For an off board charger you would have to charge one at a time unless it comes with 2 separate sets of wires (one for each battery) for the trolling batteries.

Depending on how big your motor is, It should charge the cranking battery (long runs every now and then).

I had a guest charger that was an onboard that I never really mounted. I just let it sit in the back so technically I could of argued it was an off-board charger.


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 28, 2008)

lol, I'm too cheap to ever buy an onboard...plus the fact I seldom fish 2 days in a row where "speed charging" is a factor. For a couple hundred bucks I can set the charger in the boat & move it around to 2-3 separate batteries :wink: 

ST


----------



## dedawg1149 (Jul 28, 2008)

i agree with slime time i got a big car charger i just charge mine the night before i go


----------



## bobessary (Jul 28, 2008)

put a switch between the two batteries for the tm so you can turn the connection between them off and make them chargable by a 12 charger then you can use the two bank


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 30, 2008)

Keep in mind you're better-off charging them as soon as you get home, not leaving them drained until just before the next time you go fishing....they'll sulphate.

ST


----------



## brewfish (Aug 2, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> Keep in mind you're better-off charging them as soon as you get home, not leaving them drained until just before the next time you go fishing....they'll sulphate.
> 
> ST



:-k :?: Sulphate? what's that mean?


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 2, 2008)

Here you go  : This is why it's best to put your boat batteries on charge as soon as you can after getting home from fishing.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulfation


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 2, 2008)

Some helpful info:

https://www.marine-electronics.net/techarticle/battery_faq/b_faq.htm#6

ST


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 3, 2008)

That's good info! Thanks for posting it.


----------

